# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Is Feminism The Real Driver Behind Progessivism And The Destruction of the West?

## Mainecoons

This is pretty thought provoking.  I'm not sure what to make of it but it is a different way of looking at where all this leftism comes from and why the formerly successful cultures of the west are toast.  It is a bit long but not at all boring.

----------

Quark (07-10-2016)

----------


## Quark

Very interesting.

I just finished watching a documentary on Deadwood South Dakota. From approximately from 1875 till 1879 when the big fire destroyed the old Deadwood and replaced it with the new Deadwood things were patriarchal with no law mainly because Deadwood was an illegal town with no law and no morals. The only women were the fallen angels (prostitutes). After 1879 and a new treaty with the Sioux the new Deadwood became a legal town and families started to move in. Women did not have the right to vote but they were the power behind the throne so to speak and things really started to change. Civilization came to Deadwood because of women. Prior to good women Deadwood was known as Sin City of the West.

What does this have to do with the video you may ask? Simply this. Prior to 1900 only men could vote and than only men who had property or at least some skin in the game. The power women had was the control of their men, the power behind the throne. After 1900 women got the right to vote and everything started down hill and probably is irreversible.

It is interesting to note that throughout history patriarchal camps were lawless, murderous, morality didn't exist. Only when women entered these patriarchal camps did civilization, culture, laws and morality become established. But the women didn't accomplish that by having the right to vote but by being the power behind their man.

It's also interesting to note that the video said what I've been saying for some time, the popularity of Islam is that it's patriarchal and misogynistic. It puts men in power again. It chains the women to the kitchen sink and makes her a brood mare for procreation. One can't help but wonder if most women don't like being brutalized by men which is why the feminists are so happy to support Islam.

Another interesting historical note is that all women or all men societies tend to be very brutal. Societies that are balanced between men and women tend to be more balanced as a whole and I'm not talking about equal rights. Equal rights does not equate to a balanced society.

----------


## Mainecoons

It certainly is thought provoking and definitely correct when it notes that women are by far the most liberal and vote that way.

These leftists really have no idea what they are inviting in to their countries.  We are looking at nothing less than a return to the dark ages if Islam takes over.

----------


## miss9ball

What a bunch of hogwash! Societies do not die if women have free choice and contribute. That is ridiculous. Plenty of women have much to add, and women's free choice is God-given, so whoever that idiot is in the video can take his garbage and shove it.

I do agree that women vote liberal way more, and it's unfortunate. I wish that they wouldn't. There are those of us who have good common sense and good values, but many seem sucked into liberalism.

----------


## Jim Rockford

The pusssifcation of all America and LGBT are definitely a big part of it.

----------


## Quark

> It certainly is thought provoking and definitely correct when it notes that women are by far the most liberal and vote that way.
> 
> These leftists really have no idea what they are inviting in to their countries.  We are looking at nothing less than a return to the dark ages if Islam takes over.


Islam is going to take over and feminists have nobody to blame but themselves when they are in shackles. Remember, Liberals are inherently stupid, mentally ill, and emotionally driven.

----------


## Quark

> What a bunch of hogwash! Societies do not die if women have free choice and contribute. That is ridiculous. Plenty of women have much to add, and women's free choice is God-given, so whoever that idiot is in the video can take his garbage and shove it.
> 
> I do agree that women vote liberal way more, and it's unfortunate. I wish that they wouldn't. There are those of us who have good common sense and good values, but many seem sucked into liberalism.


It really depends on the woman. Women are the moral pillars of any society and culture. If women throw morality to the wind and have the right to vote than women will bring down a society and culture. This doesn't mean all women but if enough do it than that society and culture may very well be lost.

The real problem is that most men are misogynists and most women are misandrists by nature. Give the women the right to vote in a free society and they will replace a man in heart beat with a government "husband" which is what the liberated woman has done in droves. Life is good at least for the women until something like Islam comes along.

Islam is a political/religious patriarchal and misogynist ideology that has great appeal to men as it allows men to put women in their proper place which is an outcome of the modern feminist movement. What is really amazing is how the modern feminist movement seems to be in such strong support of patriarchal and misogynist political/religious ideology.

I said in my earlier post that maybe some women like to be brutalized but the more I think about it perhaps the reason the modern feminist supports Islam is she is a Liberal after all which means by definition she is inherently stupid, mentally ill, and emotionally driven.

BTW: I'm not a misogynist and I'm more of believer in the classical liberalism of Emerson and Thoreau for whatever that's worth.

----------


## Mainecoons

> What a bunch of hogwash! Societies do not die if women have free choice and contribute. That is ridiculous. Plenty of women have much to add, and women's free choice is God-given, so whoever that idiot is in the video can take his garbage and shove it.
> 
> I do agree that women vote liberal way more, and it's unfortunate. I wish that they wouldn't. There are those of us who have good common sense and good values, but many seem sucked into liberalism.


Societies die if taken over by progressivism and "liberated" women and the girlie men they spawn are the driving force behind progressivism.  That is the point he is making and I find it hard to refute.

Women elected Barack Obama.

Gender Gap in 2012 Vote Is Largest in Gallup's History

----------


## Capri

Interesting. The evolutionary/genetic aspect the video discusses is thought-provoking. The stuff about the connection between sexual liberation and social decline (Unwin's anthropological study), including the causes & consequences of non-Western migration to Europe, isn't new but is important. However, laying blame on feminism misses the root cause of our society's breakdown, and of feminism itself. Modern feminism was created to increase tax revenue and to simultaneously undermine the traditional Western social structure. It's worked. It's instigators weren't women and their agenda wasn't helping women.

----------

Quark (07-11-2016)

----------


## Mainecoons

I'm not sure I buy the evolutionary/genetic explanation as it may be too simple.  However the observed result of the feminizing of society is hard to refute.  As are the observations that the current barbarian horde better known as Islamics has an advantage because they aren't feminized.  Indeed one could argue this is a common characteristic of all barbarian hordes, particularly the successful ones.

I hope that some of the ladies here will resist the urge to take this personally and recognize, as the author clearly states in the video, it is a general picture and not a specific one. 

When you look at the overall picture, it is hard not to conclude that he has a point and if correct, history will repeat and once again the unfeminized barbarians are going to win this one hands down.

BTW, to a lesser degree the immigrants invading the U.S. from the south are pretty unfeminized too.

----------

Quark (07-11-2016)

----------


## Quark

> I'm not sure I buy the evolutionary/genetic explanation as it may be too simple.  However the observed result of the feminizing of society is hard to refute.  As are the observations that the current barbarian horde better known as Islamics has an advantage because they aren't feminized.  Indeed one could argue this is a common characteristic of all barbarian hordes, particularly the successful ones.
> 
> I hope that some of the ladies here will resist the urge to take this personally and recognize, as the author clearly states in the video, it is a general picture and not a specific one. 
> 
> When you look at the overall picture, it is hard not to conclude that he has a point and if correct, history will repeat and once again the unfeminized barbarians are going to win this one hands down.
> 
> BTW, to a lesser degree the immigrants invading the U.S. from the south are pretty unfeminized too.


Your point is well taken. I've noticed over the course of my lifetime that girls are expected to be boys and boys are expected to be girls. To paraphrase Algore, everything that should be feminine is masculine and everything the should be masculine is feminine.

Like it or not the barbarian religion of Islam is the wave of the future here in the West and America. I don't see America going back to men being men and women being women anytime soon.

----------

Mainecoons (07-11-2016)

----------


## Capri

I'm feeling it's possible that a large amount of the race-mixed couples we're seeing -- White women with non-White men -- might be part of all this. I'm sure some is just the numbers & the odds but, if there's any truth to the video -- and I think there's some -- White women seeking non-feminized men could be playing a part in it.

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Is Feminism The Real Driver Behind Progessivism And The Destruction of the West?*


I have long thought this. Women are more likely to vote based on feelings i.e. "emotion", and
therefore are more susceptible to a political message long on emotion and short on
reason. 

Let's be honest, women voters prevent the destruction of Islamists by total war and
even the destruction of urban gangs. All the Left has to do is show some crying 
Muslim women or the mothers of ghetto gangbangers.

----------


## DonGlock26



----------

Capri (07-12-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> This is pretty thought provoking.  I'm not sure what to make of it but it is a different way of looking at where all this leftism comes from and why the formerly successful cultures of the west are toast.  It is a bit long but not at all boring.


Why do these progressive women want to be ruled by Muslim men? Do they really think their laws will protect them without German
soldiers and police officers to enforce the laws? They are insane.

----------

